# CHERRY NIPPLES! ... Now I got your attention. Haha. :D



## KittyChrisy (May 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

So... I've been on this site for a couple of days, and have yet to post or introduce myself, so I thought it was about time.
I'm Chrisy, 23, from Wales (UK). Well... there's lots of other stuff, obviously. Haha. Just feel free to ask me anything you want to know: I'm always up for a chat!

I'm keen to find out more about the MBTI types and what types you all fall into. Here's some questions for you all to mull over...


Does knowing your type effect your life at all (e.g. - do you use it to guide your love/ work/ social life etc)?
In your mind, what is the most prominent aspect of your type shown specifically within you? I.e. - what makes you, you.
And how do you define your type if you're on the border between two? As I have - I've come up as both INFP and INFJ in previous tests, Am I really either of these? :-S


 Looking forward to hearing from you guys! 

Peace,

Chrisy. x


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

The cherry nipple thing worked... D:

Hello, and welcome to PerCaf! 
It's nice to have another INFJ on here, too (I like the INFJs).

Knowing my type doesn't alter my life at all, because my type was based on my life. It does explain things about myself that I wouldn't have otherwise noticed, though (being mostly oblivious from my own personality).

As for deciding whether you're a P or a J, maybe your 4w5 would help you find out.
The enneagram is usually the missing part of someone's personality that the MBTI test doesn't cover, or at least I think so.
I should probably point out that 4w5 seems very INFJ to me, although deciding which is right is mostly up to you.

Enjoy yerself on PerCaf, anyway, hopefully we're not all too scary.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 4, 2010)

1 Knowing my type doesn't effect my life anymore than the fact that sometimes it'll make me go "Oh he doesn't get how i think because im INFP" knowing about MBTI effects my life more so because it help me understand why people do certain things, and if i can match someone up with a type it helps alot in predicting how they will act in the future.

2 I used to think i was INFX for a while because every time i took the test i would always get INFP or INFJ with around 50% on the P or J, i just thought INFP suited me much better after reading a few descriptions of the two types.

As for whether your either INFJ or INFP i don't really know you well enough to make a good guess on that but your post made me think you where a ENFP or ESFP before i read the part about INFJ\INFP so i would lean toward INFP.

Anyways
Read these two descriptions and decide which one fits you better,
INFP Idealistic, Loyal, Value-Oriented, Flexible!
INFJ People-Focused, Idealistic, Visionary, Value-Oriented Ones!!
Past that you could check a few other sites descriptions or just go to the INFP and INFJ sub forums and see which one you feel you fit in more with, This is all assuming you are one of these two types though.

Good luck, and hope i helped ^-^


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## KittyChrisy (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for welcoming me AppleCat! (You're the first person to do so). 

It’s interesting to hear that. Some people on here give the impression that their lives are run by these definitions – who they date, where they work, how they interact with people in general etc. Which I think is quite mad. Lol. It’s fun to know your MBTI type, but I prefer referring to myself as me, an individual, not just some personality type that someone has tried to pin-down. Everyone is unique. Although I do think, it’s good when these types of things do help you to ‘discover’ yourself and understand the world around you more. Some of these types confirm feelings I had about a couple of my ex bf’s and why they did the stuff that they did. It makes more sense now.

Actually, I think my Ennaegram type description is a lot more fitting than my MBTI one. But there’s still bits that don’t match up. I’m a mish-mash of personalities, haha! X)

I am very interested to know what type others think I am.

All the best.  x


----------



## KittyChrisy (May 8, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> *Welcome to the forum :happy:*


Thanks SkyCloud! It is an interesting place, that's for sure. Although, knowing me, I'll spend waaaay too much time on here and forget about what I should be doing, haha! X) Aaah, procrastination. ^-^ x


----------



## KittyChrisy (May 8, 2011)

JangoScarlet said:


> As for whether your either INFJ or INFP i don't really know you well enough to make a good guess on that but your post made me think you where a ENFP or ESFP before i read the part about INFJ\INFP so i would lean toward INFP.


Thanks for that JangoScarlet.  I'm really interested that you thought I was an ENFP/ ESFP when you first saw the convo.
I'm not that great at guessing people's MBTI type (although I'm usually a good judge of personality in general). Maybe if I supply some more info then you can all discuss what you think fits me best. I'd be interested to see what you come up with on this one. 

Ok...

Well, I suppose, on the whole I can split my personality into two sections (to make it easier) - Depressive/ Introvert and Manic/ Extrovert:

Introvert aspects:


I suffer from depression, so I can get very tearful, self-loathing and isolate myself.
A lot of the time I prefer quiet/ solitary activities, like reading, drawing, singing.
I'm a cat fan (I'd call this introverted - I am crazy cat lady, haha). Although I do love a lot of animals.
I tend to be quite nurturing and caring, but I can also be quite dismissive and cold when in a bad mood (although mainly to family).
I'm quite odd. For years I thought I was very disgusting and abnormal in some ways, but I've become a lot more relaxed and accepting of things now. And it turns out, I'm actually not that rare or odd. Just very liberal in some ways, haha.
My morals are pretty lax on a lot of things, but very strong on others.
Even if someone did the most terrible thing in the world, I can also see why they ended up doing it, and don't necessarily judge them for it (Nurture over Nature).
My head is usually wandering off somewhere, thinking about poetry and art, although not necessarily participating in them (even if I want to).
I'm a procrastinator.
I'm spiritual (Pagan). I believe that I can 'sense' things in people and nature that most people cannot. There's more to life than what you see.
I always see the good in people, and wish that they didn't give into the bad.
I'm am VERY patient with people I love/ care for.
I cannot control by emotions what-so-ever. People can read me like a book (very expressive).
In romantic relationships especially, I can be quite needy at times, needing constant support and reassurance.
Often (especially when ill), I'm off in my own world, with no clue to the people or things around me. I have no/ little concept of how I appear to the outside world. I find it hard to understand when people have a problem with how I am.
Extrovert:


I'm very sexually open and liberal. I like being dominant and being a 'teacher' to an extent.
When most people meet me they either think I'm quite shy, or the opposite - very open, down-to-earth and confident.
I'm great at communication and academic writing (and arty things too).
I like to think I'm stronger and fiercer than people seem to perceive me.
I usually can argue someone round to my point or at least find common ground.
I can be dramatic (emotionally) and ott (physically).
I don't seem to notice what other people think of me. I'll quite happily go outside to my car in my undies (like I did yesterday), and think nothing of it.
I get very frustrated/ heated if my point is not heard.
I've been told many many times by strangers that I'm very easy to approach. I often find people spilling their secrets out to me.
I stand up for what I believe in (down with the Tories)! XD
I rarely get angry, but I can sometimes feel a strong surge in emotional power. I feel naughty, almost wicked. I love that feeling.
I am very assertive (I used to be very submissive for years).
I used to be a hard worker (gotten lazy now due to illness, haha), but when I do go at a task I usually take a frustratingly long-time on it to make sure it's perfect.
I'm wreckless. Do what I feel is best, and deal with the consequences. I make my own mistakes, and I'm not afraid to admit to them.
There's probably more, but I'm knackered atm. Haha. Anyway... what does everyone think? 

x


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 4, 2010)

To me you sound like a very interesting XNFP, i can't really tell which one you are ENFP or INFP because you seem to be very extroverted at times and introverted at others, Your a quirky person (In a good way =P) and quirky people tend to be harder to type.

But my best guess is INFP right now im pretty sure your at least NFP.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!  Here are the answers to your questions from me:
1. I wouldn't say it affects my social life but it has been proven to help people with career choices so it does affect me that way. 
2. Being introverted for me is probably the prominent aspect of my type shown. 
3. I don't have this issue. I would advise you look around on the forum since you're not the only one with that issue. It would be a good way to get to know people and find your answers the same time. Good luck.


----------



## KittyChrisy (May 8, 2011)

JangoScarlet said:


> To me you sound like a very interesting XNFP, i can't really tell which one you are ENFP or INFP because you seem to be very extroverted at times and introverted at others, Your a quirky person (In a good way =P) and quirky people tend to be harder to type.


I've just invented a new MBTI type! Haha. XD I was reading about ESFP's and I can associate with them to certain extents aswell. Now I'm very confused! X( x


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I also lean towards the INFP side, however you do display a few INFJ traits, but more INFP ones.

As to the questions no not really, i like knowing the types because it makes communication easier, not saying that they all think the exact same way but as a guideline it helps

I'm close to the middle on my percentages so i often test as different types but i affirm most readily with the functions and the descriptions associated with the INFJ


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok I've supplied the Cherries, who'd gonna bring the nipples?


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

When I saw this title, I was hoping for some...........nevermind. Welcome to PerC


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Noble4 said:


> When I saw this title, I was hoping for some...........nevermind. Welcome to PerC


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you guys know what I mean. I know you all do.


----------



## Beloved Bast (Apr 28, 2011)

*dies* Cherry nipples? That made me choke on my soda. Then while skimming the thread, I saw you say "knackered"; in my opinion, that's one of the greatest, most epic English slang terms in the history of existence. You made me smile <3

Also, welcome to the community! I'm new here, too. Well, relatively. ^_^ I'm also an INFJ-- but that's very nearly simply an odd arrangement of letters to me... My best friend, Sanityhatesme, is the one all into it and she's making a valiant attempt at teaching me.


----------



## Frog (May 11, 2011)

JangoScarlet said:


> To me you sound like a very interesting XNFP, i can't really tell which one you are ENFP or INFP because you seem to be very extroverted at times and introverted at others, Your a quirky person (In a good way =P) and quirky people tend to be harder to type.
> 
> But my best guess is INFP right now im pretty sure your at least NFP.


I'm with JangoScarlet on this one. My first impression was that you didn't quite sound like an INFJ, that you seemed too extroverted. In fact, I'm kidof getting an SP vibe from you, but it's kinda hard to type over the internet and I could be WAY off. Ha... I probably seem extroverted in print, too.


----------



## Frog (May 11, 2011)

Noble4 said:


> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you guys know what I mean. I know you all do.


Wha... what are you talking about? Pits? Are you talking about cherry pits? Why would you bother checking out a form talking about cherry pits? You're a strange, strange man, noble4.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Frog said:


> Wha... what are you talking about? Pits? Are you talking about cherry pits? Why would you bother checking out a form talking about cherry pits? You're a strange, strange man, noble4.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

This thread has received 500x more views than all of the other introduction threads. Well done. *applauds*

Welcome to the forum. XD


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

KittyChrisy said:


> *CHERRY NIPPLES!*


Where?!

Oh. Very funny. :dry:


*Hello & Welcome!*


----------

